# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier Bikestore Seiersberg!

## Cannon

Es ist wieder so weit, Weihnachten steht quasi vor der Tür.....

Darum machen wir am 10. und 11.Dezember einen Weihnachtsflohmarkt 
mit Glühwein und Kekserln...  :Smile: 

Im Angebot haben wir diverse Kleinteile, Schuhe, Bekleidung, Helme, Glühwein, Kekse.......

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Greetz, Cannon

----------

